# Naps still the best



## crisrox (Mar 29, 2016)

Never do they ever NOT come through.. Always reliable and completely legit.. NAPSGEAR all day everyday


----------



## Jdubfrost (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey it's in the rules to introduce yourself first in the new members section. When your first post is a review makes you look your getting played to review.  Not saying that's the case  naps has been around forever and it's obvious that packs land. Glad they came through for you.


----------



## bayou boy (Mar 29, 2016)

What he said brother go introduce yourself stick around. People wonder why naps gets hated. To many guys join just to say something like your post for discount and that's it.

But I'll agree with you at least the last time I checked lol!!!


----------



## crisrox (Mar 31, 2016)

Hey bro.. so I am looking for the best place to introduce myself.. besides stating that here.. where is the "introduce myself section" I would love to give everyone a quick bio and let the readers know that I am a lifter for the last 17 years.. been off and on and not that 8 years is the longest time ago but even remember when the GENNXXLGEAR site was the next best thing since the squat.. haha.. Anyways. if an intro can be done here that would be cool.. I am just old school and blogging and posting is like social media almost to me, and I dont lift to show off I lift because it was born into me and is who I am. Although an excuse to show off a pic ... ehh.. ok . i will be honest and say. yah.. I will take that opportunity and upload one now..


----------



## werewolf (Mar 31, 2016)

Naps are the best. Great service, fair prices, fast delivery.


----------



## Jdubfrost (Mar 31, 2016)

In the place that say new members begin here


----------



## Capitola (Apr 2, 2016)

I have an old friend from high school who's been lifting since back then (late 80s/early 90s) and he's ran cycles since maybe the mid 90s. He says naps is legit. I'd trust him with my wallet AND my wife. I wouldn't mind finding a few other legit sources though. A good domestic source would be nice.


----------



## Jdubfrost (Apr 2, 2016)

There's plenty here I've tried most and been very pleased with all. Check our sister forum asf it's really dead here, there all over there. You will find a lot more bloods and reviews for all the same sponsors even the newbies favorite naps lol.


----------



## crisrox2big (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm a little slow I suppose. But where is this "sister forum" you speak of?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

